# Bingo.



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Here you go:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

What? CSL Replicas?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> What? CSL Replicas?


Those are the real deal Holyfield


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

dang, they're gorgeous, too


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

atyclb said:


> Those are the real deal Holyfield


Nice....will they fit my E36?  :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

What? Me buy replicas?  

back to drooling...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:drool:

Don't forget to bring them so we can all drool over them tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Will do. You guys have to wear gloves and tape around your mouths just to prevent the acidity of saliva. Aye?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Will do. You guys have to wear gloves and tape around your mouths just to prevent the acidity of saliva. Aye?


:lmao: Just put a nice coat of wax on them...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Tell us the story--
How'd you get them? From where? How much?

Are you putting these on your 325? 

drooling...............


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*Bingo*

You suck! 
:thumbs:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I am selling them. Not keeping. 

Obviously you have no idea how hardcore I am as an Alpina fan. :tsk: Give me twenty!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> You suck!
> :thumbs:


What he said


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Give me twenty!


No pain, no fun ! :bigpimp:


----------

